# new (used) 2.5 S....missing some engine bay parts????



## eloist (Feb 22, 2013)

Just picked up a 2011 Sportwagen 2.5 S.
Noticed that I'm missing the top piece of the air intake inlet duct.

No big deal, that part is like $15.

Looking at other pics online of stock 2.5 motors, I noticed I'm missing something in front of the battery. Can you guys tell me what this part is, and should I be worried that my car does not have it?

Sorry, this is my first VW. I'm new to their engines.

Stock 2.5 S engine pic from motor trend site:










And here's my engine. Notice I do not have that part?










So... can you guys help me?


----------



## eloist (Feb 22, 2013)

ok.... i think i have this figured out.

The sedan jettas with 2.5 have hydraulic power steering, and the sportwagens have electronic power steering, which is why i dont have the reservoir.

lol...

am i right?

I don't understand why VW left a big ugly gaping hole in an otherwise beautifully organized engine bay.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Correct. :thumbup:


----------



## LVDubn (Mar 14, 2012)

eloist said:


> ok.... i think i have this figured out.
> 
> The sedan jettas with 2.5 have hydraulic power steering, and the sportwagens have electronic power steering, which is why i dont have the reservoir.
> 
> ...


My '09 Jetta SE Sedan has Electronic power steering.. And the same void in the engine compartment.


----------



## HelloMyNameIs (Aug 2, 2011)

eloist said:


> ok.... i think i have this figured out.
> I don't understand why VW left a big ugly gaping hole in an otherwise beautifully organized engine bay.


 It's VW's way of saying, "Yep our engine cover/air filter design blows -- PS: we left you a spot for an aftermarket intake bro"










It's plausible


----------



## LVDubn (Mar 14, 2012)

HelloMyNameIs said:


> It's VW's way of saying, "Yep our engine cover/air filter design blows -- PS: we left you a spot for an aftermarket intake bro"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL +1:laugh: We left you a spot for a real intake! Not one that wraps around the whole engine!:facepalm:


----------



## rabbitlvr (Oct 8, 2011)

Or perfect spot for a PA! Just saying it is nice to yell at the old people that cut you off.


----------



## eloist (Feb 22, 2013)

HelloMyNameIs said:


> It's VW's way of saying, "Yep our engine cover/air filter design blows -- PS: we left you a spot for an aftermarket intake bro"
> 
> 
> It's plausible



lol that's funny.
If short ram intakes actually did anything, I'd be grateful for VW leaving me the space.


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

Kind of odd the Sportwagen retains the electric power steering yet the sedan does not. Is that still the case in the new ones?


----------



## Nick_V08 (Aug 2, 2012)

If I had that ugly thing in there I'd be upset. Because I wouldn't be able to have my Carbonio Intake


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

eloist said:


> lol that's funny.
> If short ram intakes actually did anything, I'd be grateful for VW leaving me the space.


Short ram intakes actually do make a diff on these motors mostly because the stock setup is crap.


----------



## eloist (Feb 22, 2013)

spdfrek said:


> Short ram intakes actually do make a diff on these motors mostly because the stock setup is crap.


i think i've heard civic owners say the exact same thing....

i kid, i kid.


----------



## Nick_V08 (Aug 2, 2012)

Short rams make a big change on these cars. My first intake was the neuspeed Pflo and it changed the feel of my car completely!

Just a few week ago tho I got the Carbonio cause I wanted a true cold air so now I got that and put the Pflo into my brothers 07 Jetta which was bone stock, now that he's had the Pflo in it feels completely different to him and his gas mileage has even improved! He loves it ever since I put it in his car for him


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

A1an said:


> Kind of odd the Sportwagen retains the electric power steering yet the sedan does not. Is that still the case in the new ones?


That's because the Sportwagen is essentially a Golf VI wagon, rather than a mkVI Jetta.

OP - take a look at the other side of your bay, just to the left of your intake manifold, you don't have the power steering pump either.


----------



## eloist (Feb 22, 2013)

mhjett said:


> That's because the Sportwagen is essentially a Golf VI wagon, rather than a mkVI Jetta.
> 
> OP - take a look at the other side of your bay, just to the left of your intake manifold, you don't have the power steering pump either.


yeah...

It's so odd how VW USA branded this car as a "jetta".

I think I'm going to have to remove the jetta badge on the back. It means nothing haha.
(Not that Jetta means much anyway....)


----------



## adozy (May 25, 2013)

*Power steering res.*

Is there a place to check power steering fluid level? i have the 2006 2.5 sedan


----------



## Nettozx (Dec 31, 2015)

Nick_V08 said:


> If I had that ugly thing in there I'd be upset. Because I wouldn't be able to have my Carbonio Intake


Had that thing, still was able to install carbonio intake.


----------



## raptor45 (Aug 14, 2013)

My 2011 Jetta 2.5L sedan is also missing the cap on the air inlet, and I'm pretty sure it came that way from the factory. Did they stop putting it on cars at some point?


----------



## Tecchie (Apr 10, 2010)

eloist said:


> ok.... i think i have this figured out.
> 
> The sedan jettas with 2.5 have hydraulic power steering, and the sportwagens have electronic power steering, which is why i dont have the reservoir.
> 
> ...




My 2007 has Electro-Mechanical steering. So my spot is empty. 2007 Jetta 2.5L (not wagon)


----------

